# New here



## Rickg (Oct 31, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello.  I am a Black Belt in Kempo Karate and am now training in Tai Chi chuan FA which is a style in the Kajukenbo Chuan FA Ohana (family).  Also currently training in Doce Pares Escrima.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  There is a very strong Kem/npo and FMA population here.  Pull up a chair and make yourself at home.

Looking forward to your posts.


-Josh


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 31, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bydand (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  This is a great place.


----------



## exile (Oct 31, 2007)

Good to have you with us, Rick.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Maver1ck (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 1, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## tntma12 (Nov 1, 2007)

hey there, welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## dru123 (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome. I also train in Kajukenbo and FMA. They complement each other well .


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Jai (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Charleston Combat (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome!! Greetings from the Charleston Combat Academy!!http://www.myspace.com/charlestoncombat31  Brad          irateph3


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  You will find lots of smart people here to help you on your journey


----------



## morph4me (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

